# 5 weeks and bleeding: help!



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

I do hope some of you are able to share your experience with me to give me some peace of mind.

I recently has ICSI and we were thrilled to test positive last week. However on Sunday I had a few AF pains (have had them since ET so was not too worried). Then yesterday I had a bit of light brown spotting and ongoing dull AF pains. Still losing some brown blood this morning (TMI but only enough to leave a small mark on a pantyliner). I have found a bit of brown/red blood when I wiped but nothing bright red or heavy.

I am terrified it is all going wrong after all we have been through and keep collapsing in tears.

I called my clinic but they said I have to wait until at least 6 weeks for a scan. They do not take bloods.

Can anyone give me some hope it could still be OK? I would really appreciate it.

Thanks MeganXXXX


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Megan

From the postings on here it seems very common to have spotting, and the girls have said not to be too concerned unless you have lots of pains etc.  Saying that, is there no way you can push to get an earlier scan, if only to put your mind at rest?  Also have you done another pg test?  Try not to worry, it's hard but worry and stress can't do you any good either

Good luck

Niki x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Megan

Oh honey, try not to worry too much.  Yes, brown spotting is very common (implantation bleed) and it is 'old' blood.  If you have any red blood then the clinic needs to know.

If your clinic won't see you before 6 weeks then I suggest going to A&E as they will do a scan in the early pg unit (I did it!)

Hope it's just your implantation bleed hun and your little bean is burrowing in nice and tight
xx


----------



## impi (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Megan
I had some bleeding at 8/9 weeks and was told that it was either the remains of implantation or that the cyclogest iwas using could have irritated the cervix. I was told not to worry (hmm might as well tell you not to breath!) as long as it didn't get heavier or change or the pains get more intense.
The AF pains are the uterus stretching to accommodate bubba.
Hope all is ok as Pootle says try AnE.
Impi


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Megan,

As the others have said, try not to worry  .

I bled a few times in the first trimester and everything was fine. I know you must be going out of your mind (remember it well) but it is very common.

If the bleeding turns to bright red then you should get checked, but even that doesn't mean the end. I was asked for a urine sample when i went to see the emergency gp and it looked like i had given him a blood sample, but all was fine and i am being induced tomorrow  

Hope this helps to put your mind at rest a bit, and hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy

Love Helen x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Just wanted to add what everyone else has said. i had an early M/C in Jan and the bleed was red and clotty (sorry tmi) my clinic said that if it's brown then not to worry (i had brown blood in my 1st preganacy which resulted in my DS) Try not to worry take things easy, and phone the clinic if the blood turns red.

When i bled with my son they scanned me at 5 weeks, although you couldn't see a heart beat i could see a sac which put my mind at rest.

Take care

fiona


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree withthe others - the advice from clinics is that brown blood - not to worry ....(the others have all expressed it better, but the nurse at the clinic told me only yesterday the same thing, actually she said not to come in if it was brown blood, only if red and cramping ....)
but like the others have said, if you go to the EPU unit they will normally give you a scan - i did, like pootle and they scanned me and put my mind at ease for a few more weeks.... its worth a go and i have found the staff at my epu very friendly and caring - especially when they see you frazzled and worried!
good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

I just wanted to come on and thank you all for your messages. They really helped me yesterday.

Sadly yesterday afternoon I started bleeding really heavily and today the test is negative so it is all over for us. We are shocked and devastated as after 3 years we had just allowed ourselves to hope that it was finally our turn.  I thought the BFNs were bad but this is a hundred times worse. 

Thanks again for your support. I really appreciate all the wonderful women on this wonderful site.

Love MeganXXX


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh Megan, I am so so sorry to hear that    , sending you lots of      , 

Niki x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

so very very sorry for you and your dh


----------



## impi (Apr 17, 2004)

so sorry. Hope time helps alittle
Impi


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Megan, I am so sorry for your loss. There's really no words right now to make it better I just hope that the future brings you health and happiness and dreams fullfilled.

Valerie


----------



## Redlocks (Apr 2, 2005)

Megan,

I just wanted to say how very sorry I am at your sad news, please look after yourself and DH. 

Sending you lots of love and hugs ,

Take care,

Redlocks
xx


----------

